# whats the dumbest tattoo u have ever seen take a lookat this one !



## jkchawner

now thats got to be the winner !


----------



## jojo

jkchawner said:


> View attachment 565
> 
> 
> now thats got to be the winner !


Thats gonna look a helluva mess when he´s old, wrinkly and saggy!!!

Jo


----------



## jkchawner

jojo said:


> Thats gonna look a helluva mess when he´s old, wrinkly and saggy!!!
> 
> Jo


what so you think it looks good now


----------



## jojo

jkchawner said:


> what so you think it looks good now


Well I wouldnt want it, nor would I be impressed if any of my friends had it done, but artistically, its ok. I bet he turns heads in Sainsburys!!!! and yeah, he looks a prat!


Jo


----------



## jkchawner

jojo said:


> Well I wouldnt want it, nor would I be impressed if any of my friends had it done, but artistically, its ok. I bet he turns heads in Sainsburys!!!! and yeah, he looks a prat!
> 
> 
> Jo



how about a real living chucky then just look at the kids face on the tattoo


----------



## jkchawner

jkchawner said:


> how about a real living chucky then just look at the kids face on the tattoo
> 
> View attachment 566



or maybe this one


----------



## jkchawner

or maybe this one


----------



## jojo

you´re bored arent you!!!!

Jo


----------



## griz616

jkchawner said:


> or maybe this one
> 
> View attachment 568


Try watching miami ink, some of those are unreal, griz


----------



## jkchawner

jojo said:


> you´re bored arent you!!!!
> 
> Jo











watch the picture this does my brain cells in lol
and yes i am bored silly


----------



## jkchawner

got to go shopping catch u all later


----------



## jojo

jkchawner said:


> View attachment 572
> 
> 
> watch the picture this does my brain cells in lol
> and yes i am bored silly



I dont think the picture works for me?? Whats it s´posed to do??? Its boring in Spain too today, its tipping it down!!!! Mind you I´ve got some stuff to do now which will give my brain cell something to do!!!!

Jo


----------



## griz616

jkchawner said:


> View attachment 572
> 
> 
> watch the picture this does my brain cells in lol
> and yes i am bored silly


You should not be bored, you have research to do? griz


----------



## jkchawner

jojo said:


> I dont think the picture works for me?? Whats it s´posed to do??? Its boring in Spain too today, its tipping it down!!!! Mind you I´ve got some stuff to do now which will give my brain cell something to do!!!!
> 
> Jo


look at the picture joe when u have clicked on it to enlarge it !
it should look as if its moving works for me a treat


----------



## jkchawner

griz616 said:


> You should not be bored, you have research to do? griz


im waiting for a reply back from steve hall he,s been doing some snooping etc very handy to no that man is !


----------



## jojo

jkchawner said:


> im waiting for a reply back from steve hall he,s been doing some snooping etc very handy to no that man is !


Yes, I think he´s lovely, he´s really knowledgable and quite funny!! 

As for that picture, Nah its wasted on me, its not doing anything?????

Jo


----------



## jkchawner

jojo said:


> Yes, I think he´s lovely, he´s really knowledgable and quite funny!!
> 
> As for that picture, Nah its wasted on me, its not doing anything?????
> 
> Jo


ive just had a look again and it works every time for me ?
more than likely my brain cells though your alright i wont hurt you !
yes he has gave me some dam good info already im awating the final low down now i will let you no in due course as and when etc

may be good may be bad news


----------



## jkchawner

jojo said:


> Yes, I think he´s lovely, he´s really knowledgable and quite funny!!
> 
> As for that picture, Nah its wasted on me, its not doing anything?????
> 
> Jo


this one works for every one in my house try this one but you must click on the picture to enlarge it first else you dont get the full effect








now if that dont work u must be upside down or something it works great here


----------



## jojo

jkchawner said:


> this one works for every one in my house try this one but you must click on the picture to enlarge it first else you dont get the full effect
> 
> View attachment 573
> 
> now if that dont work u must be upside down or something it works great here


hhhhmmm, is the middle one meant to be moving??? If I really stare it wobbles a bit??? 

Jo


----------



## jkchawner

jojo said:


> hhhhmmm, is the middle one meant to be moving??? If I really stare it wobbles a bit???
> 
> Jo


it all moves a wave like motion if u see the full size version of it it blows your mind look at it here

Grand Illusions - Optical Illusions - Moving Wave


----------



## jkchawner

jojo said:


> hhhhmmm, is the middle one meant to be moving??? If I really stare it wobbles a bit???
> 
> Jo


have u been drinking


----------



## jojo

jkchawner said:


> it all moves a wave like motion if u see the full size version of it it blows your mind look at it here
> 
> Grand Illusions - Optical Illusions - Moving Wave



Yeah I can see it wants to move, but my eyes seem to stop it. If I look at it and then look away it moves a bit, but then I look to see it move and it stops! Its cos I dont drink!! LOL

Jo


----------



## jkchawner

jojo said:


> Yeah I can see it wants to move, but my eyes seem to stop it. If I look at it and then look away it moves a bit, but then I look to see it move and it stops! Its cos I dont drink!! LOL
> 
> Jo


it sends my eyes bonkers i can see it moving like a wave big time and thats the effect you are supposed to get.
crazy really but there u go.
right must get some house work done i will catch up with you later jo have a nice day


----------



## Tallulah

jojo said:


> Yeah I can see it wants to move, but my eyes seem to stop it. If I look at it and then look away it moves a bit, but then I look to see it move and it stops! Its cos I dont drink!! LOL
> 
> Jo


Jojo, Spin round really really fast about 50 times then look at it! Now that works!

Tallulah.x


----------

